# Colnago Dream HX Build No's?



## corsa.996 (Aug 4, 2008)

G'day, Guys.
It was my 40th Birthday this week, and my family bought me a '07/'08 Colnago Dream HX with Campy Record 10sp to build up. (I'd like to say thank you to them all  ).
My question is how do i find out how many Dream HX were produced?
The frame and forks are Silver and Black with Orange Lightning bolts? on it, and the paint code is WX07 (I think).
No real reason to find out just curious to find out some more info on this awesome looking bike.
I'll post a pick over the weekend.
Thanks guys.
Corsa :thumbsup:


----------



## corsa.996 (Aug 4, 2008)

*My Dream HX Pics*

G'day, everyone, here's the frame pics I promised.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Don't know how many...*

but here's my '07 HX. WXO3


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

PS - Happy Birthday! Just hit the 4-0 myself in September.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

great looking bikes guys. i have mine all put together except for the seatpost. i bought a 31.6 seatpost and it does not fit. what is the correct size for the HX? mine is a 2007 Navigator color theme.


thank you in advance.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

corsa.996 said:


> G'day, everyone, here's the frame pics I promised.


Wow, that's a HUGE bike! How tall are you?

Super-rad on the new bike, congrats!


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i've looked all over the net and all i see are spec indicationg 31.6 for the seatpost. i wonder if the collar of the seatpost was tightned without a seatpost in and the top of the seattube is bent inwards. should i try opening it up a little? i am going to bring a set of measuring calipers from work and measure that tube. 

what a pain!!!:nonod:


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

veloci1 said:


> i've looked all over the net and all i see are spec indicating 31.6 for the seatpost. i wonder if the collar of the seatpost was tightened without a seatpost in and the top of the seat tube is bent inwards. should i try opening it up a little? i am going to bring a set of measuring calipers from work and measure that tube.
> 
> what a pain!!!:nonod:


Yes, should be 31.6mm, what you suspect may very well have happened. I'd be very careful working on that, you don't want to crack the aluminum if it's been really pinched...


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Aggggrrrr!!!
i just measured the seatpost and it is 31.6. i measured the seat tube and it measures 31.2. i am at lost here. this is a great frame, but, i do not understand what that hell is going on.

i think this frame has a 30.9 seat tube. is that possible? willa 30.9 seatpost be ok?

can anyone help?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

veloci1 said:


> Aggggrrrr!!!
> i just measured the seatpost and it is 31.6. i measured the seat tube and it measures 31.2. i am at lost here. this is a great frame, but, i do not understand what that hell is going on.
> 
> i think this frame has a 30.9 seat tube. is that possible? willa 30.9 seatpost be ok?
> ...


Colnago's 2007 catalog says 28.0mm seatpost for the Dream HX. I guess I can believe that since the C50 was also using a 28.0mm seatpost, but I would like to hear from somebody that actually owns the Dream HX.

http://www.colnagonews.com/en/catalogo2007/dreamhx.php#

Edit to add:

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2007&Brand=Colnago&Model=Dream+HX+frameset&Type=frame


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

30.9 it is. i went to LBS and we spent about 20 minutes or so measuring and making sure the seattube was not bent or anything like that. then, we grabbed a 30.9 seatpost and it just went right down the seat tube. i did a lot of research on the net and found specs for a 31.6 and a 28, but, none of them referred to a 30.9. this might be one of the first frame for the Navigator team in 2007 or one of the last. i do not know. all i know is that i will be riding it timorrow.

BTW, i have now a brand spanking new Alpha Q Prolite Carbon seatpost in 31.6 that i will let go for $75.00 shipped.

thanks everyone for the feedback.


----------



## corsa.996 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone, yes the Big 40!!!! lol.....
It's a size 59 which should fit me as I'm 6'2' (188), I wanted a more traditional look as I have a few compact frames, this should look great once I get the final few parts I'll build it up and show you all.
Lee.


----------



## corsa.996 (Aug 4, 2008)

My Dream HX has a 31.6mm seatpost, I have a shiny new Campagnolo 31.6 Record post ready to go in and it's bang on perfect.
Hope that helps.
Lee.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice bike!!!! Enjoy, you have a great family-


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

corsa.996 said:


> Thanks everyone, yes the Big 40!!!! lol.....
> It's a size 59 which should fit me as I'm 6'2' (188), I wanted a more traditional look as I have a few compact frames, this should look great once I get the final few parts I'll build it up and show you all.
> Lee.


Happy Birthday! 

Is it a 59 Traditional, or 59 Sloping? The "59S" on the tag makes me think it's sloping?


----------

